# Photoshop Tutorials



## Hot_Dog_MA (8. März 2006)

Ich hab Euch auch mal ne tutorialliste zusammengestellt. Schaut Euch um, es sind tolle sachen da drausen.
Viel Spaß beim Photoshopplen

--> *Videotutorials von Video2Brain* <--

INFO...zu diesem Video2Brain...In der oberen Liste auf "Download" gehen und dann
in der Liste links das aussuchen was Ihr wollt. Das sind aber alles nur einzelne Movies.

--> *Klein aber fein* <--

--> *Für Autotuner* <--

--> *Klein, fein und für Tuner* <--

--> *Grosses und gutes Angebot* <--

--> *Verschiedenes* <--


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2006)

Ich habe mal den Link zum "Traumprojekt" ausgebessert. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. März 2006)

Falsches Forum!
Gehört so etwas nicht eher hier rein:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/128664-links-photoshop-tutorials-im-netz.html

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das da einige davon schon dabei sind.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das da einige davon schon dabei sind.



Das stimmt. Da "unsere" große Linkliste schon etwas über ein Jahr alt ist, dürfte es aber wiederum nicht schaden, wenn hier der eine oder andere Geheimtipp genannt wird - wie zuletzt die wirklich guten HD-Videos.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## oscarr (9. März 2006)

Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser? Oder auch nicht. Wenn schon ne Linkliste dann bitte mit Ausreichend gekennzeichnenten Links und nicht sowas wie "klein aber fein"! Was soll das sein? Ein Tutorial für "Wie mache ich Jpgs am besten sehr klein, aber so das sie trotzdem noch gut aussehen?"


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2006)

Ich appeliere an den Verstand unserer User, dass hier nicht _wahllos_ Links aus dem Grafik-FAQ gepostet werden. Eine kleine "Recherche" setze ich einfach mal voraus. Wenn der Thread nicht funktioniert, kann man ihn ja auch ganz einfach
schließen. 

@ oscarr

Bei _ausführlichen_ Einzeltutorials ist eine detailierte Beschreibung sicherlich sinnvoll - bei Linklisten lässt sich das aber schlecht umsetzen. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht. Hier wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller, den Namen der Community/Internetseite plus eine eventuelle, kleine Bewertung bzw. Beschreibung zu posten.
Bsp:

*tutorials.de (große, deutschsprachige Community)*


----------

